# Would you ever pay for a guide



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

It might just be me but the more I see pictures on here and hear that the hunts were guided I wonder. Why? 
Why people use a guide. Is it we are just lazy or is hunting completely turned into a competitive sport. 
I for one would not but I am not judging just wondering why would you use a guide for a hunt.


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

I prefer to hunt on my own but I can understand why people hire a guide. If you have spent 20 years trying to draw a premium unit, you want to give yourself the best chance of success you can when you finally draw that unit. Some people don't have the necessary time it takes to properly scout the area before the hunt so they go the guide route. Nothing wrong with that but it takes some of the fun and accomplishment out of it for me.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Nope, not a waterfowl guide anyway.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

well I've always lived close to good hunting, and in our house, hunting was the way of life growing up. so i like to hunt too often to afford or need a guide. but if i lived somewhere where hunting wasn't close or i had time consuming career (i may soon) i could see where it would be enjoyable to take a week of vacation and go enjoy a hunt at a lodge/camp with a guide. and in all honesty, if thats the only hunting you did every year, thats probably cheaper than what most of us spend now.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I would use a guide when required by law, like in the Wyoming wilderness or in certain situations in Alaska. I really don't like the idea of guides on non-wilderness public lands. They have their place on private property and in situations where everyday folks can't access and hunt large tracts of wilderness.-----SS


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

yep. I have been a DIYer and have gone way back into the back country and have put in a ton of work like many others do. Planning, prep, packing, loading, hauling, unloading, setup, game care and getting everything back out. Have done many of the backpack bivy trips as well. Have enjoyed them all.....for the most part. Some have been better to look back on and laugh about. I don't think I would have any problem using a guide or a pack in service to do the dirty work and use the hunt as more of a vacation. I have no problem with those that choose that route either so long as the tag was drawn by them or purchased over the counter.

Not a fan of the canned hunts with heavily priced auction tags that should have gone to the public for the draw.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, I would hire a guide.

At 64 I still hunt elk out of a backpack and pack the elk out on my back, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't hire a guide if I wanted another biggun and had the money, or a sore knee or something.

Last year I drew a Bison tag and used a guide. Expensive yes, but worth every penny.

I drew a Utah cougar tag and hired a guide. Cheap hunt, the guy got a big tip.

Next year I will probably get my Big Horn Sheep tag (I have enough points) and I am already rat-holing money for a guide.

I don't have one of those ATV thingies, no trail cameras, no snowmobiles, no duck hunting boat, don't drink, all my guns are old, been using the same bow for 9 years and I drive a 1965 Chevy.....so I got some extra money for guides. 

.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I've been on two guided Midwestern snow goose hunts, and I'll probably go on another when the opportunity presents itself. In those cases, a guide made much more sense than buying tons of decoys and an e-caller and trying to freelance. If I already have the equipment or land close by I prefer to do it myself.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Jmgardner said:


> well I've always lived close to good hunting, and in our house, hunting was the way of life growing up. so i like to hunt too often to afford or need a guide. but if i lived somewhere where hunting wasn't close or i had time consuming career (i may soon) i could see where it would be enjoyable to take a week of vacation and go enjoy a hunt at a lodge/camp with a guide. and in all honesty, if thats the only hunting you did every year, thats probably cheaper than what most of us spend now.


You are probably right, if I added up the diesel, food, time off work, and other expenses to hunt I'm sure a guide wouldn't be too much more.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I personally like hiking and being in the woods, but if I ever drew an LE/hard to get tag I would consider a guide, but also know a few guys who could be guides if they wanted to give up their real jobs.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I have went with outfitters a couple times in Alberta for waterfowl, the Midwest for snow geese, and will be using one in Saskatchewan for snow geese in a week and a half. For me it is about convenience - I don't have to worry about decoy trailers with decoys, boats, etc. However, I just added up what I have spent on waterfowl trips and I could have a pretty sweet setup if all that money went to equipment instead of into an outfitters pocket. 

Next year I should draw a LE ML Elk tag, a Spot & Stalk bear tag, antelope, and deer tags (not all for the same state), and will not being using a guide for any of them. I will, however, make-up a new screen name and on my first post ask for honeyholes, gps coordinates, etc. from fellow UWN members!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Absolutely I'd hire a guide. I've paid guides on CWMU hunts and absolutely enjoyed it. Worth every penny I spent. And I'd hire one for learning new areas as well. And I'd hire a fishing guide too - just to learn a new river. This last year I moved to Idaho, and live about 3 miles from the South Fork. Next year when I get a drift boat, I'll probably hire a guide to take me through a couple sections, just so I can learn where the good holes are, where to take which fork, and learn best how to control the boat. Guide money is money very well spent.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Look at it the same way as renting a ATV or snowmobile. If it costs more to outfit yourself for a single particular hunt than a guide why not?
I have never hired one but have been able to learn alot from ex guides from alot of different outdoor activites.Room for both I think.


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

Spent a week and a half archery hunting the book cliffs this year. If i knew then what i know now. So yeah I would hire a guide if I could afford it. 9 years of points are gone. Passed a bunch of bucks. But should have done things different. 
Can't get it back. But I'm 6 hours away from there. So I made it down for one weekend before I hunted. That's it for a guy who has to make a living.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

If I had disposable income to afford it and hunted out of state/country on a dream hunt I would.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'll have to wait to see where I end up eventually, but I'd really like to learn to hunt around the area that I live. I do, however, want to try to go on some out of state hunts. I'll most likely hire a guide for those hunts. I just honestly don't foresee myself having time to learn an area in a different state. I don't see anything wrong with guys who go for guided hunts - if they can afford it, why should that make their experience any less memorable or rewarding for them?


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I wouldn't mind paying for a guided hunt, but I think I'd be pretty picky! 

I see so many that come to Utah, pay several thousand for 20 inch 4-points. Blows my mind as I see these type of deer most every hunt and pass on them. I did do a Kansas whitetail hunt a couple years back and paid a trespass fee. This was well worth the money and time.


----------

